# *thank u dom and fae *NOW WITH PICS*



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

have just got back from dom and faes with 4 beautiful boys  and am chuffed, thank u soo much x x x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

piccies?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i will as soon as i can  x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

good good


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Dont forget Fae. I cant take all the credit  glad you like them.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

right guys this is the boys,

firstly heres my little black eyed cream, padfoot 










then theres my crazy siamese, miaggi 










then lastly theres my two hairless boys,

gillette 










and fuzz 










u like  x


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

awwwh they are gorgeous!!! i love fuzz hes so 'fuzzy'


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh, I looove padfoot!
Gillette is such a fitting name  
As I was scrolling down I was expecting Wilkinson :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hahaha love it


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know if its just the picture, but Padfoot's head looks miss-shaped


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

its just the picture, his head is fine thank u!


----------

